# Whirlpool Creaking Ice Maker



## jronimo (May 27, 2009)

Not exactly sure what you mean by creaking, but I can give you a quick rundown on some of the many noises your freezer / icemaker makes: 

clicking sounds are caused by defrost timer switches, temperature control units, compressors starting, and solenoids opening and closing the water valve.
bubbling and gurgling sounds may be due to the circulation of refrigerant, and water flowing through feed lines or draining during defrost cycles.
crackling or popping sounds may be related to water dripping on the defrost heater, coils expanding or contracting, or refrigerator panels expanding or contracting.
drips may be related to the defrost cycle or a leak.
and a buzzing sound may be related to the compressor or from the water dispenser a few seconds after using it.
For more advice go to AP Wagner Appliance Parts:thumbup:


----------

